# Lots of whiskers!



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

*Took the women and the daughter to do some catfishing today. Tried the ultra lights and what a impressive fight. Alyssa(age 10) was taking care of business. She had no problem beating up on ole mom. With her signature " ohhhhh yeahhhhhh" hook set, the cats didn't have much of a chance. All in all, we caught about 40 in 6 hrs. Here are some pics of the ones fixin to be fileted. And yes, Alyssa had attitude when we said it was time to go. Guess we will go again next Saturday, wont be long now before the next fish fry. All our fish were caught right in the mouth.......lol !!! dough bait shhhhhhh!!!!!!*












Just getting warmed up!










Just a stretch getting ready for the knife!










And some more!










Striking a pose! She will sleep good tonight!










And some more! Btw.... her AKA: "Catfish Princess"

Not a bad stringer for her!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! I know baby girl had a blast.

Have you ever catfished at Steve's in Walnut Hill ? I've been thinking about taking my 10 year old girl.


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

*Bigshamoo:* very good report, thanks for sharing... where is the lake located that you can use dough bait? i have the grandkids visiting in july and may like to take them... what is the cost?

thanks again...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that is awesome!!Those times with your kids are memories she will never forget!! Great catch!!


----------



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

steve's is where we went. good luck. the bite has bben good early in the morning, slows down towards the heat of the day!


----------



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

Its at steve's in walnut hill. they will hit hot dogs, marshmellows ,shrimp, just about anything u throw. good luck.


----------



## happyhooker (Jun 30, 2009)

From a father of 3 girls nice to see the kids ketchin some


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

steve is a top-notch guy... he takes very good care of his customers... thanks for posting... hook a kid on fishing and they'll stay away from drugs


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well put NavySnooker !!!


----------

